# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Σκουπακι b&d 18v

## takis1964

Καλημερα,χαλασε ο φορτιστης στο σκουπακι μαζι με πτωση διαρκειας μπαταριων (15 μπαταριες 1.2 v 1500ma ) και αποφασισα να το λειτουργω με τροφοδοτικο για να μην το πεταξω! Εβγαλα τις μπαταριες και τωρα πρεπει να αποφασισω τι αμπερ θα είναι η τροφοδοσια  αφου τα βολτ ειναι 18! Καποια βοηθεια?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## takis1964

Το μοντελο ειναι το PV1805


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Υπάρχει η περίπτωση το μοτέρ σου να έχει πολύ μικρή ωμική αντίσταση.
Που σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεσαι ένα τροφοδοτικό με...άφθονα αμπέρ!
Ή δοκίμασε σε σειρά με το σκουπάκι, να βάλεις μια βαττική αντίσταση (που αντέχει σε πολλά βατ) ας πούμε 10 Ωμ.
Ή αν δεν έχεις βαττική αντίσταση, πολλές αντιστάσεις παράλληλα.

Αν αποτύχει με την αντίσταση, τότε αναγκαστικά θα πας σε μπαταρίες που μάλλον είναι το καλύτερο γιατί αυτά τα μοτέρ έχουν σχεδιαστεί για μπαταρίες.

Διάβασε κι εδώ.

----------


## takis1964

Μπαταριες φορτιστης ειναι στα 60 οταν στα 85 παιρνω το νεο με λιθιου! ! Γιαυτο το παλευω!   :Smile: 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Όταν λέω μπαταρίες δεν εννοώ τις γνήσιες αλλά παρόμοιες.
Υπoθέτω ότι θα έχει 2 μπαταρίες των 1,2V NiMh.
Ε, μπορείς να τις αντικαταστήσεις με οποιεσδήποτε 1,2V NiMh (με μόνο περιορισμό το μέγεθος για να χωράνε στη θέση των παλιών).
Κάποιοι βάζουν και μεγαλύτερες για περισσότερη διάρκεια, π.χ 18650.
Δες κι εδώ.

Δοκίμασες με κάποιο τροφοδοτικό (που να βγάζει 18V ή κάπου εκεί και *τουλάχιστον* 2Α) και αντίσταση σε σειρά;

Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις πολλούς που έχουν αντικαταστήσει τις μπαταρίες με απλές επαναφορτιζόμενες NiMH (ή λιθίου), δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να δώσεις...60 ευρώ για...μπαταρίες .
(εννοείται αν βάλεις λιθίου θα πρέπει ν' αλλάξεις φορτιστή, ενώ αν βάλεις ίδιου τύπου με τις παλιές (που δεν μας έχεις πει τι τύπου είναι) χρησιμοποιείς τον παλιό φορτιστή)

----------


## takis1964

Το προβλημα ξεκινησε απο τον φορτιστη που καηκε ,οι μπαταριες ειναι 15 στον αριθμο. Και πηρα τιμη απο τον Δησιο !  Ο φορτιστης εχει 15 ευρω + 3 -5 αποστολη ! Επισης οι  λιθιου πανε στα 60-65 απο Δησιο παλι που αποτι μου ειπε θελει κ αλλο φορτιστη!  Γιαυτο ειπα οτι δεν αξιζει ο κοπος,οταν με 85 παιρνεις το νεο λιθιου με ατοκες! Εννοειται οτι δεν θα το παρω για να μην ξαναμπω στην ιδια διαδικασια μετα απο μερικα χρονια! Επισης διαβασα το παραπανω αρθρο και ειδα οτι δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθω γιατι μπλεκεις με τα αμπερ του τροφοδοτικου,οποτε χρησιμοποιεις την ηλ σκουπα και ξεμπερδεψες! ! Ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου! !

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Το "τροφοδοτικό" μπορεί να είναι ένας μετασχηματιστής 18V και μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης. Προσοχή στο ρεύμα που χρειάζεται το μοτέρ. Μπορεί να είναι της τάξης των 10Α!

----------


## Panoss

Κοίτα, αν έχεις ένα μετασχηματιστή με δευτερεύον 12V 5A (αυτός ο μετασηματιστής παίρνει 230V εναλασσόμενο στην είσοδο και βγάζει 12V εναλασσόμενο στην έξοδο) του βάζεις στην έξοδο μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης (που το μετατρέπει σε 18V συνεχές).
Πιστεύω είναι καλή λύση, έχεις κανένα τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή;
Κάτι τέτοιο με 5 Αμπέρ ας πούμε (αυτός στο λινκ είναι 3Α, δεν αποκλείεται να του φτάνουν και τόσα, δεν ξέρω)
(Ωχ, με πρόλαβε ο Φίλιππας, μαζί γράφαμε.)

Φίλιππα, γιατί 18V ο μετασχηματιστής;
Αφού 12Vac*1,4=18Vdc περίπου.

----------


## FILMAN

Παναγιώτη ο υπολογισμός που κάνεις προϋποθέτει και εξομάλυνση. Εγώ δεν είπα να μπει πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης, παρά μόνο μετασχηματιστής και γέφυρα.

----------

ezizu (02-06-16), Panoss (01-06-16)

----------


## Panoss

Σωστός (όπως πάντα :Cursing: ).
Τάκη αυτό που λέει ο Φίλιππας πιστεύω είναι καλή λύση.
Το θέμα είναι πόσα αμπέρ τραβάει το μοτέρ.
Αν τραβάει 10(!!!) θα σου βγει ακριβός ο μετασχηματιστής.
Αν τραβάει 3, τη βγάζεις με μέχρι 20 ευρώ.

----------


## Panoss

Αν είναι 35 βατ όπως αυτό τότε του κάνει ένας μετασχηματιστής 18V 3Α, σωστά; (και οριακά και 2Α)

Αν βάλει και πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης, δεν του κάνει και 12V 3A?

----------


## takis1964

Τα μονα στοκ που εχω για τζαμπα ειναι τροφοδοτικα εκτυπωτων και λαπτοπ σε καποια σακούλα αλλα νομιζω 2 αμπερ θα ειναι και επισης μικρα απο ρουτερακια

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Από λάπτοπ πολύ δύσκολο να ναι μόνο 2Α, παραπάνω πρέπει να ναι, για δες. Αυτό πρέπει να σου κάνει.

----------


## FILMAN

35W μου φαίνονται λίγα. Φυσικά δεν ξέρω τί μοτέρ έχει ο φίλος μας στο χέρι του. Πάντως μια φορά που πήγα να κάνω το ίδιο σε σκουπάκι 18V (δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα - μοντέλο) το τροφοδότησα με δύο μ/ς 11.5V 8A 105W για σποτάκια αλογόνου, σύνολο 23V, 8Α 210W. Το μοτεράκι τράβαγε τόσο ρεύμα που η τάση στα άκρα του έπεσε στα 18V! Οπότε δεν ήταν σίγουρα 35W, 235W ίσως.

----------


## takis1964

Εφοσον ειναι το παλαιοτερο μοντελο,το ιδιο δεν θα ειναι?  Αν ειναι σωστσ τα specs

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## takis1964

Βρηκα το παρακατω καινουργιο απο λαπτοπ που τελικα χαλασε αλλα ειναι 15v στα 8Α


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI MT7-L09 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν νομίζω να πετύχει, αλλά δοκίμασε.

----------

